# JQuinn's 2018 Journal (Season 1)



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Somewhat new the forums (lurked longer, but decided to get involved to help myself and others!), and thought the next logical step was to post a journal to record my work (I'm also doing it in an old-school paper notebook - but much easier to include pics here  )

This will be the first fall season where I'll be using the forums and LCN's advice on the lawn. I was travelling a good amount for work last summer/fall/winter/spring, and was hoping TruGreen could bridge that gap. They couldn't... after a few retries, I decided it was best that we part ways :evil: And then I stumbled across this forum, and now I'm super motivated to get things in order outside.

I plan to update this first post as I complete this season's tasks for a quick summary/point of reference.

*8/31/18*: Broadcast application of Milorganite (10lb/1k) - used entire 36lb bag over ~3500sqft.
*9/1/18*: Noticed some ants were coming in the back door/kitchen area (again). Did a foundation spray around the house and around doors/windows of Permethrin SFP. Mixed at 2oz/1gal of water.
*9/2/18*: Spot spray of Tenacity + Surfactant. Trying to control/eradicate several spots of nimblewill. Mixed at 1 gal water + 0.5 teaspoon of Tenacity + 1.5 teaspoon of Surfactant.
*9/7/18*: Standard edge & mow
*9/11/18*: Spot spray of Spectracide (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OINHBUW/) targeting several batches of wild violet. I've had good luck with this Spectracide concentrate in the past, hoping it does well on the wild violet!
*9/12/18*: Started to spoon-feed the soil with N-EXT application of RGS+Air8 and Humic12+MicroGreene (3oz/1gal/1k sqft)
*9/16/18*: Standard mow. Rained for several days before, and forecasted to rain for several days after
*9/19/18*: Tenacity application #2
*9/22/18*: Standard mow. Also applied Hi-Yield Weed and Grass Stopper with Dimension Herbicide (https://www.domyown.com/hiyield-weed-and-grass-stopper-with-dimension-herbicide-p-1779.html) and did a spot spray of Spectracide.
*10/2/18* Milorganite app #2 @ 35lb bag for entire yard (~3500sqft). I moved the Scotts Spreader setting down to 10.0 this time (vs. 11.5 at bag rate used last time), with the idea of getting more coverage. I'll stick with 10.0 for next few applications to validate.
*10/6/18* N-EXT Combo [RGS+Air8]. Backpack sprayer ended up biting the dust at the end of this application  I didn't have an opportunity for Humic12+MicroGreene application this time. Time to look for a new sprayer!

*Planning/upcoming for 2018;*
- N/A

2019 Season; (will start a new forum thread)
*Early April*: Milo app #1 + Hi-Yield Weed and Grass Stopper with Dimension Herbicide (https://www.domyown.com/hiyield-weed-and-grass-stopper-with-dimension-herbicide-p-1779.html)
*May*: Milo app #2 + Grub Control (?)
*June*: n/a
*July*: n/a
*August*: Milo #3
*Sept*: Overseed/Milo #4
*Oct*: Milo #5

Stumbled across this decent yearly calendar at DoMyOwn.com >> https://www.domyown.com/images/content/lawn_care_schedule_cool_season.jpg


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

As of 9/2/18 (taken after the Tenacity spot spray) - shadows are tough


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

I also picked up the N-EXT DIY Bio Stimulant Package (http://www.greenecountyfert.com/project/diy-bio-stimulant-package/) with the goal of improving the soil. I have not performed a soil test, but I'm fairly confident the soil can be improved from where it stands today. Ideally, target application of this will be on 9/8 or 9/9, and repeat in early Oct and early Nov before the first freeze.


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Day #4 since the Tenacity application, some minor visual differences in the nimblewill (turning slightly yellow/green, on it's way to full white hopefully)







Some of the crabgrass is also whitening out ..





Looks like the Milo is also showing...



I was away the past few days travelling, so I definitely need to cut it before the rain comes in this weekend...


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Too soon for Guy Fieri and white tips jokes?


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Day 5 post-Tenacity application #1. Planning to cut at some point today before 4 days of forecasted rain.


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Rained pretty much all day yesterday, forecasted rain for all day today, and for the next 36 hours ahead... putting a pause on my planned application of N-EXT products this weekend...

This is day 7 after Tenacity app #1 -- lots of good whitening occurring throughout the yard, looking forward to app #2 to continue the kill.


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Day 8 post-Tenacity application 1


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Updated first post/timeline with spot spray of Spectracide.

I'm unsure if I can/should do the N-EXT applications tomorrow with the possible impending rains of Hurricane Florence over the coming weekend. We are on the edge of warning, so it could pass with nothing. Just not sure how the N-EXT products would react to heavy rainfall. I'll likely still do it tomorrow to get practice mixing/spraying via new backpack sprayer; worst case the heavy rainfall washes it away and no harm no foul.


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Updated first post/timeline with my first application of N-EXT products.

Next up: application #2 of Tenacity to target the nimblewill!


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Updated first post/timeline with Tenacity application #2 -- spot spraying the whitened areas of nimblewill from the first application.


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Attempted to do more spot spray with Spectracide targeting the wild violet... but a rain shower appeared out of nowhere and put that effort to a halt... I made it through spraying about half of yard before retreating inside.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice job keeping after the weeds. :thumbup:

Is Milorganite available in your area for the upcoming apps you're planning? Ever since July that product seems to be out of stock or very limited stock that goes quick.


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> Nice job keeping after the weeds. :thumbup:
> 
> Is Milorganite available in your area for the upcoming apps you're planning? Ever since July that product seems to be out of stock or very limited stock that goes quick.


Thanks @Powhatan ! I've been mentally focused on getting rid of as much weeds/grasses as I can this fall (along with preventing new ones for the coming spring), so I can then start filling in areas with seed. Also gives me an opportunity to improve identifying and hone in my spraying skills. Time will tell if this was the right decision :lol:

For the Milorganite, I've been ordering from Ace Hardware online, and having it shipped to a local store for free; then I pickup without much hassle a few days after ordering. Gets around the issue of it being out of stock!


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Some pics after today's mow.


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

After today's mow... Might be safe to say the Tenacity applications killed off the nimblewill. Will try and spot seed it in the spring.


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

10/6/18 N-EXT Combo [RGS+Air8]. Backpack sprayer ended up biting the dust at the end of this application  I didn't have an opportunity for Humic12+MicroGreene application this time. Time to look for a new sprayer!

Considering a battery backpack sprayer as a replacement...

Also, unsure if I will perform the last Milo app that I had planned in early November, or skip and resume in early Spring '19... decisions, decisions...


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Sunday morning post mow...





It's greening up fairly nicely! All the brown spots are the post-Tenacity aftermath from nuking the nimblewill. Looking forward to trying out some patch seeding in spring so those are not so much of an eyesore.


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Had major engine issues with my mower, so the routine cut was delayed by 1.5 weeks. Finally got it fixed, so another cut is in the books...


----------



## Farmboy11 (Oct 19, 2018)

How old is the mower? I'm thinking of getting a Toro Recycler. New here at TLF, and enjoying your journal, since we're in the same area.


----------

